
Ability to lift weights quickly can mean a longer life - jacobedawson
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/04/190412085247.htm
======
tedsanders
(1) This study is correlational, not causal.

(2) The summary of the study says that muscle power quartile is correlated
with six-year mortality for the members of the study. But it doesn't say
whether muscle power is any better than other measures like muscle strength.
I.e., muscle power isn't necessarily a better predictor; it's just another
predictor.

Reading the study rather than the summary might be more helpful.

------
pie_hacker
>> Prolong your life by increasing your muscle power.

This seems like a hasty conclusion to me. The researchers found a
_correlation_ between muscle power and low mortality rates, not a causation.
It could be, for example, that people with generally low health levels have
lower muscle power and also higher mortality rates. The study does not provide
evidence that people who improve their muscle power live longer, merely that
people who already have high muscle power will live longer.

------
everybodyknows
>... six to eight repetitions moving the weight as fast as possible while you
contract your muscles (slow or natural speed in returning to initial position)

Fast contraction runs counter to old-school weight training advice.
Interesting.

~~~
bavell
Not necessarily based on my knowledge of basic exercise science (admittedly
limited). There's a difference between Power and Strength, as the first few
paragraphs of the article explain.

There is a major component of velocity involved in Power and athletes usually
train for power to enhance their performance. I believe this is also related
to "fast-twitch" muscle fibers.

Strength on the other hand is not concerned about velocity at all and only
considers the muscle's ability to overcome resistance. If you're just trying
to get ripped, you don't necessarily need to train for power.

Tldr; Power = Strength with velocity

------
magic_beans
Another reason to keep at it with Crossfit.

